# new website design for 2011



## aaron61

Please take a look at this draft for our home page.Comments & criticisms please
We will be formating for mobile as well.
I think I would like to see the bullet points as little paint brushes?

http://paintingtampabay.com/draft/


----------



## dercy

Very impressive!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Look great and loaded real fast on my mobil.


----------



## sage

Very professional looking!

Sage


----------



## aaron61

It doesn't layout quite right on my BB?? I don't think they are going to format it until I give final approval on the entire site.


----------



## RCP

I like it! Has all the info needed. 
The bullet points will be links? I think it would be nice to have the brush from your logo as the "bullet" somehow.
On your logo, the print seems out of focus to me.
Some of the items (the credit card logo) seem off balance.
Are you going to put a button for your Facebook on it?


----------



## aaron61

Good points Chris! I'll make notes


----------



## George Z

It shows Quality and it shows Integrity for sure.
But I think that may be for us that know you.

Now:
It looks very woody. Is varnishing your main business?
It tries to say so many things (yes all good of course, but too many)

Too many visual elements, too many colours.
I would not add more things (paintbrushes for bullets), 

I would take away things and simplify. 
Beautiful varnished wood and then, what comes across as a loud late nite mattress or used car dealer commercial.

Then you have too many slogans, all in one page. 
I picked different colours to make a point.​ 
*We show up On Time,Every Time,to complete your project On Schedule*

*Prompt/Professional & Courteous Painters*

"The bitterness of poor quality is remembered​ 
long after the sweetness of low price has faded from memory"​ 
*"Tampa Bay's Best Painters"*​ 
*We Get The Job Done Fast!*​ 
*You Pick The COLORS...We Do ALL The WORK!*​ 
Our Proposal Is Our Final Price​ 
*No Surprises or Unexpected Costs*​ 
Some of the above are mixed in with your services. 
Then of course the video, pictures etc. 

Just because you have so many things to say, don't say them!
Focus on everything and you are out of focus.
I think you need to step back, 
think on a piece of paper first what you want to put across.
Then use the website to say it.

Aaron you weren't asking for a token usual response were you?
I am sure you can take it.


----------



## aaron61

Absolutely not on the Token response. I always thought what I have now was way to much. This is actually less,I think?
Your right on the slogans,but I never looked at them as slogans.HHMMMMMMM?????


----------



## George Z

aaron61 said:


> Absolutely not on the Token response. I always thought what I have now was way to much. This is actually less,I think?
> Your right on the slogans,but I never looked at them as slogans.HHMMMMMMM?????


If you look at our new one, you will find I have a similar problem.
Under the top part, that I think looks good, 
everything else is a copy and paste of the old.
That looks so busy and has a similar problem.
www.ecopainting.ca

still working on it, but see what I mean?


----------



## aaron61

Yours looks pretty no nonsense to me


----------



## vermontpainter

Aaron

Obviously, you know what works for you, but my opinion is that you post alot of interesting and impressive visual content here on pt. Get some of it on your homepage. Replace the two images you have with a flash sequence of pictures that do more justice to what you really do. You have alot of info on the hp, to the point where paint brush icons would push it over the line. I think you have been one of the guys here who has done well with online lead generation. I think you should tweak on it and watch your analytics traffic patterns. Maybe adjust it every 2-3 months instead of waiting so long between changes to it.

You have about 10 seconds during which visitors decide to proceed or not. Invite them in better.


----------



## aaron61

I tweek evey couple of months but I thought it was time for an over haul.
I like the idea of doing something else with the pics but to much will slow load time,won't it?


----------



## vermontpainter

aaron61 said:


> I tweek evey couple of months but I thought it was time for an over haul.
> I like the idea of doing something else with the pics but to much will slow load time,won't it?


Shouldn't, but as George said, you can do some paring down. There's alot going on there. I don't get into website design at all. I just look at mine and try to get it to reflect what we do.


----------



## RCP

I agree with George and Scott, you have a lot of great photos. How about something like this?
http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog/uncategorized/image-discussion-for-paint-talk/

I think you can highlight your crew in the pics showing them at work on the typical type homes you work on.


----------



## RGordon

I agree with GeorgeZ. Lot's going on from a copy standpoint. Remember the #1 rule "KISS" (Keep It Simple Stupid)

Also, why not have an online request form? Lots of people don't wanna call, or can't call b/c they are at work. Get a form and have it super easy for them to find it/use it.

Also, have you ever thought about hiring a professional designer? Not that your design is bad, but it lacks that professional touch that a very good web designer can bring to the table. They should also be able to help you integrate third party things like Flickr (for sharing photos w/o slowing load time) and Facebook, and Youtube, etc..

A really quality design for a simple site should run you $3,000-$5,000 with a quality web designer.

You can use a CMS like Drupal to make it really easy for you to update content


----------



## aaron61

RGordon said:


> I agree with GeorgeZ. Lot's going on from a copy standpoint. Remember the #1 rule "KISS" (Keep It Simple Stupid)
> 
> Also, why not have an online request form? Lots of people don't wanna call, or can't call b/c they are at work. Get a form and have it super easy for them to find it/use it.
> 
> Also, have you ever thought about hiring a professional designer? Not that your design is bad, but it lacks that professional touch that a very good web designer can bring to the table. They should also be able to help you integrate third party things like Flickr (for sharing photos w/o slowing load time) and Facebook, and Youtube, etc..
> 
> A really quality design for a simple site should run you $3,000-$5,000 with a quality web designer.
> 
> You can use a CMS like Drupal to make it really easy for you to update content


I think you missed the part where this is just a rough draft of our home page that IS being re-worked by a web designer!
It's really just showing the first step in taking it away from what we have now.


----------



## aaron61

R,
It's not just a landing page.If you notice there is a contact us page and several others.


----------



## PatsPainting

I think you should fire your web site designer and hire George's. His site freaking looks great.

Pat


----------



## RGordon

aaron61 said:


> R,
> It's not just a landing page.If you notice there is a contact us page and several others.


I know there is a contact us page, but why make people go there and find it? Have a call to action on your home page "Click here to request a free estimate" or whatever the call to action is.


----------



## Rcon

I like it aaron - but I have to agree with GeorgeZ there is just too much going on. Perhaps if it was broken up into a grid system with more white space it would balance out better. 

I personally like the wood touch - and the layout colours are great imo - but again I agree with GeorgeZ you have too many other colours for your headings/subheadings. Using one or two different colours (i.e. one colour for <h1> and one colour for <h2>) looks cleaner. 

Lastly I would work on optimizing your logo images and other graphic elements for the page - as they are now they pixellate/distort and don't quite look right. Do you have photoshop or illustrator?


----------



## aaron61

Rcon said:


> I like it aaron - but I have to agree with GeorgeZ there is just too much going on. Perhaps if it was broken up into a grid system with more white space it would balance out better.
> 
> I personally like the wood touch - and the layout colours are great imo - but again I agree with GeorgeZ you have too many other colours for your headings/subheadings. Using one or two different colours (i.e. one colour for <h1> and one colour for <h2>) looks cleaner.
> 
> Lastly I would work on optimizing your logo images and other graphic elements for the page - as they are now they pixellate/distort and don't quite look right. Do you have photoshop or illustrator?


I'm not designing it, but I'm sure the designer does.


----------



## George Z

I think the site looks good.
The information needs organizing.
Have the services listed in one place somewhere, 
sprinkle some of the customer benefits in strategic places.
I think your strength is the ability to complete large projects professionaly.
if that is what your ideal customer wants, make sure the website takes them somewhere where they can see these videos.


----------



## PressurePros

Aaaron, I took a quick then more careful look at the site. I consider you a friend and a smart businessman so i will be candid. My first impression was a lack of relevance. This is what can cause click-outs. 

*Playing the homeowner looking for a painter.* The lead certification logo doesn't mean anything to me. I don't recognize it and even if I look more into it, my home was built in 1996. Its not relevant and you are giving that logo primary space. Keeping in mind that I am going to be inclined to click away quickly unless I see what I am looking for, the lead certification may be better served in a secondary position on the home page. 

The next thing I scan as Mr Happy but ill informed homeowner is your logo, the two pictures, a strangely placed Visa/Master Card logo and the words "Interior and Exterior". The credit card acceptance, important to me but not at this stage of my hunt. Again, probably better served in a secondary location. The pictures: A staircase and two cars in a driveway. Not relevant in my quick scan to determine if I want to explore your site further. 

The logo looks choppy and pixelated. Doesn't parlay what I would expect to see in today's high resolution graphic driven sites. 

The words "interior and exterior". Interior and Exterior what? Back to Ken, business owner... Perhaps a label of Interior Painting with a picture that shows relevance to interior painting under it and to the right of that a similar setup for exterior painting?

-------------------------------------------------------

*Entice me to read further!* 
Instead of just the EPA approved logo, make me explore your site by using a headline. 

*DID YOU KNOW?*
** EPA logo **
Contractors now have to be certified 
by the EPA to handle painting on certain
homes?
Read more to see if you are safe. 

Then make a linked page with a few questions and a closer.

1. Was your home built before 1978?
etc, etc

If you answered yes to any of the above questions, you may be at risk for lead contamination. Integrity Finishes is trained and certified in the detection and proper handling of lead based paints. 

Call us at 727-542-2946for a FREE lead paint evaluation for your interior or exterior. We will address your concerns and provide solutions to make your home a safer place for you and your family. 

The above is a feature/benefit selling copy. I don't care about your lead based certification. I do care about your ability to make my home safer for my children. Sell benefits not facts. 

-------------------------------------------------------

I like the header but it is drab with all the brown. Maybe some better pictures with more vibrance. 

The whole area in yellow. Complete turn-off. 

Not nearly enough white space. Today's monitor's are bigger. Spreading things out a little is a good thing. 

This is a nitpicky thing but if this is being done by a pro, it doesn't look like it. The two pictures are not cenetered or properly spaced in that background. it looks amateur.

The Quick Estimator and having to enter a code.. what is that?

I won't go on because I am probably bordering on offending you, but in terms of wow factor, enticement to stay on the page or delve deeper, presentation of information and relevance, its not a great start. I know the goals you are trying to accomplish and not get price shoppers but you can do that more subtly.


----------



## aaron61

Ken,I definitely appreciate the constructive criticism.That is why I put the draft up here.
I think quite a bit of what you are talking about is covered in the way our site is laid out now http://www.paintingtampabay.com/ 

I definitely agree on the choppy Logo,CC's & RRP.
The word Interior is over a picture of an interior painting project & the word exterior is over an exterior project with a company vehicle in the driveway to illustrate the fact that it is actually one of our projects(possibly a poor choice)
Didn't think it necessary to put "painting" after interior & exterior.Just seems redundant.It is a painting website.
Today's monitors are bigger however more people are using smart phones so you should watch making someone scroll all over.
I'm probably over doing it with the section in yellow stressing "No phone quotes" but it has been incredibly frustrating with the number of calls I receive each day asking just that.
3-6 a day!


----------



## CApainter

I have no business in this thread, but I wanted to commend PresurePros, and George Z for their honesty. It is the honesty that has allways appealed to me at PT. And it may be what johnpaint was describing as "drying up". 

What Aaron does with the constructive criticism, is what seperates the men from the boys.

The fear of sharing opinions because they may hurt someones feelings, is what will make this site bland, and not worth visiting.


----------



## aaron61

I'm going to copy & paste what you suggest Ken & present it to our designer when we talk next.
He had just fired that off to me Friday evening at the end of the day I think maybe just to show that he is doing something?


----------



## PressurePros

Aaron, I completely understand your desire to lower those calls. I wish I could come up with a way that didn't cross the line into looking that PressurePros doesn't want to work and is a difficult company to deal with. That can be a fine line. You see how many times someone posts something with good intentions but it is misread and it is off to the races.


----------



## Bobbo

aaron61 said:


> Please take a look at this draft for our home page.Comments & criticisms please
> We will be formating for mobile as well.
> I think I would like to see the bullet points as little paint brushes?
> 
> http://paintingtampabay.com/draft/



It's a very nice looking site . I'm not fond of the part that says you wont give prices over the phone . I don't give prices over the phone either but putting that on your site's front page seems a bit negative and may discourage some people interested in calling about your services .


----------



## Lambrecht

I like the the site but does need some changes as others have stated. How long have you been using the Quick Estimator and have people that have visited your site been using it? Also, if they have used it are they contacting you afterward for a quote and what is your closing rate from these quotes?


----------



## straight_lines

I like the look Aaron especially the blueprint, was wondering if you have an SVG of your logo. As someone said the one there is really jaggy, or maybe its the font used?


----------



## aaron61

straight_lines said:


> I like the look Aaron especially the blueprint, was wondering if you have an SVG of your logo. As someone said the one there is really jaggy, or maybe its the font used?


If you look @ our current site www.PaintingTampaBay.com you will see that it does not look jaggy there.this is a draft.


----------



## straight_lines

Yup nvm then.


----------



## y.painting

Aaron, there are 4 things that I think need improvemnts (both on this draft and the original site).

1. Layout. There's too little above-fold enticement. There is little presendence, that is, the design doens't make the user visually go from element to element in a logical way (like from the logo to a primary positioning statementa). Instead, I feel like there's a hodge-podge of info jumping at me all at once.

There's not enough white space and some sort of a structured system for the layout. Not that it has to be in grids, but visual information, especially blocks of text/bullets, need some sort of coherency - a togetherness, if you will. It feels like it's all over the place and the spacing of information is off.

2. Typography. The current typography lacks coherency. There are different fonts used for different elements. Stick with two main ones and use them throughout the site and within the same pages. Just in general, the various fonts don't feel like they belong together. You'd be surprised, but the correct use of typography can create a greater sense of continuity and design. Right now, it feels like a hodge-podge.

3. Colors. There are too many of them with not enought continuity. Most sites will rely on 2 or 3 primary colors.

4. Consistency. There is a lack of it. "Consistency means making everything match. Heading sizes, font choices, coloring, button styles, spacing, design elements, illustration styles, photo choices, etc. Everything should be themed to make your design coherent between pages and on the same page."

I feel like each element that's added to the site as you go along, aquires a life of its own. As a result, it looks like it doesn't belong there.

For some more tips, this outline does a niec job going over the important stuff.


----------



## aaron61

I really do apreciate all input but the problem that I have when looking at others websites is they look so generic.
Most pictures that are used are not their work.The layout seems very"blocky" to me.
Very "Go Daddy" looking.I mean you can go from 1 painters website to the next and the only real difference seems to be the name.
I am trying to avoid that.
I know that most like to imitate others but I'm not so sure that's where I want to go with it.
I must say though out of most I have been lookig at Ken's seems the most inviting.
Most others are just boring!


----------



## PatsPainting

aaron61 said:


> I really do apreciate all input but the problem that I have when looking at others websites is they look so generic.
> Most pictures that are used are not their work.The layout seems very"blocky" to me.
> Very "Go Daddy" looking.I mean you can go from 1 painters website to the next and the only real difference seems to be the name.
> I am trying to avoid that.
> I know that most like to imitate others but I'm not so sure that's where I want to go with it.
> I must say though out of most I have been lookig at Ken's seems the most inviting.
> Most others are just boring!


I dunno, I just think your website does not even close to matching your style. From reading most of your posts, It's apparent that you are a successful painting business that knows what your doing, your website reflects of a painting company that just started out or something. "the layout portion" I think you need to step it up and have your site reflect who you are. I'm not sure your current designer can make this happen. Its like seeing Donald Trump driving Gabe's 1984 Gremlin where you are Donald Trump and your website is the Gremlin.

Pat


----------



## aaron61

You know what would really help???
Postings of good looking painting websites that have "real pictures"


----------



## PatsPainting

aaron61 said:


> You know what would really help???
> Postings of good looking painting websites that have "real pictures"



What do you mean by real pictures? Seems all the sites I have visited are using pictures they took during a job. All mine are jobs I have done. It would be embarrassing to put up a picture that was not your work.

Pat


----------



## aaron61

most I have checked out aren't


----------



## RCP

I have a list bookmarked, wish I could take my own advice and get mine done!:whistling2:

I like something on each of these, might give you an idea?

http://www.meodedpaint.com/
http://www.faulknerbuildingco.com/
http://www.thinkpainting.net/
http://www.abpainting.com/
http://www.absolutebasements.com/
http://www.blankandbaker.com/index.htm


----------



## RCP

I know what Aaron means, I see tons of sites with stock photos. If I see that green living room one more time.......


----------



## PatsPainting

damn, those are some really nice looking sites.


----------



## aaron61

Thanks Chris...that's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## George Z

All of the pictures in our main website are our work (hundreds)
Some in the other sites are stock images.
I obviously like using our own, 
but sometimes my photography skills are bad.

I check our web stats often
Toronto painters is a common search term.

We don't rank that well for the term Toronto Photographers

I see what you are saying though, 
I would just rather stick to contracting if I can help it.
I suppose I can hire a photographer.


----------



## aaron61

Here is another revision http://paintingtampabay.com/draft/ 
Feed back please??? Besides the, Proudly serves We serve


----------



## Lambrecht

This one is way better. Easy to read, not to busy, nice coloring, draws you into the page and makes you want to read.


----------



## Seattlepainting

*Home page*

Your new home page looks awesome. You have so many good videos on youtube. Maybe you could put a icon for your youtube page; and even embed a video. I like the shades of green on the center of your page.

I made a version in photoshop with what I was thinking with video embed:
http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog/?p=588

click on image and an uncompressed version will pop up.


----------



## y.painting

aaron61 said:


> Here is another revision http://paintingtampabay.com/draft/
> Feed back please??? Besides the, Proudly serves We serve


This one is looks much better in terms of the layout and the presentation of the info. I like it!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Way better! It's more _"inviting", _if you know what I mean......


----------



## RCP

Now you are on to something! :thumbup:

The layout is very nice.

I don't care for the green though myself. I think it is the yellow with it though?


----------



## aaron61

I think he's trying to use the green through out for some reason. If you notice it is in our name also!
What do you think as a better color?


----------



## PressurePros

Aaron, the green makes the text hard to read. Most designers are using gradients nowadays. A darker to lighter fade of that green may solve the problem and make it more pleasing to the eye. (as well as tone it down a bit) Definitely a better layout!


----------



## Lambrecht

I have read that the color green entices people to spend money so maybe this is why your designer picked the color.


----------



## y.painting

aaron61 said:


> I think he's trying to use the green through out for some reason. If you notice it is in our name also!
> What do you think as a better color?


I like that the same color is now used throughout the site - headings, etc. That ties it all together.

The green, though, clashes with your original logo colors - red.

Also, is there a reason your company name has to appear 3 times in the header? There what appears to be two different types of logos - one in the white box with the brush and one over the wood grain. And then there's the text.

Could just have one logo up there and put call to action next to the phone number in that space, instead.


----------



## aaron61

I thought green & red worked well together(christmas)


----------



## aaron61

all good points keep em comin please


----------



## aaron61

Wife says she really likes the green(very atractive) and she likes this much better then our current layout.


----------



## Rcon

aaron61 said:


> Here is another revision http://paintingtampabay.com/draft/
> Feed back please??? Besides the, Proudly serves We serve


Clean, bold, and big. 

Now _that_ is a nice website. :yes:

_PS: I like the green. It's a much calmer colour and makes the website more welcoming. Plus it contrasts the grey/black nicely. 

The only thing I might change is changing your logo text to white and placing it on the dark background (without the white behind it). _


----------



## PatsPainting

Huge props to your designer, this is much much better then the first one you posted. Not sure I'm a big fan of the greens though, but as we all know, color is a personal preference.

Anyway, its looking much much better.

Pat


----------



## George Z

It looks nice.
I agree with the type of green and being able to read.
RCON had a point with the logo but I am not sure how it would look
on dark backgound.
These are all small fine tuning type things.
It looks good.


----------



## aaron61

allright here is the latest just looking for feedback on the layout. I will go over the text later http://paintingtampabay.com/draft/


----------



## RCP

I like the layout a lot. The blue, I am not real crazy about, but it looks good.
The pictures are very nice, I like the way the middle changes and sides stay. Maybe you could put an interior shot on one side, my first impression is that you only do big exteriors.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

No pics loaded on the bb


----------



## aaron61

It's not set up for mobile yet.


----------



## Dave Mac

looks awesome


----------



## Lambrecht

Very simple and easy to read, not so much info that you lose interest and want to leave the page. Not crazy about the blue maybe lighter shade would look nicer. Company name stands out better. Pics looks good. Overall I like this version the best so far.


----------



## PatsPainting

ewingpainting.net said:


> No pics loaded on the bb


because he is using flash for the middle picture. It's Nice, I guess the question comes to mind is how much are you paying for this? I understand If you don't want to say anything.

I guess what I'm saying is it just does not have that professional design you would expect if you were to hire someone to build you a website, this is why I was wondering about the costs for this.

Just being honest, not all intended to be flame. Just want to give you my honest opinion as I would think that is what your looking for. If you're only paying several hundred dollars then Its great, but if you're paying over a thousand or so then I would be disappointed. 

Pat


----------



## straight_lines

I like it Aaron, maybe a shade lighter on the dark blue. Check out Adobe Kuler, for some cool color palette ideas.


----------



## aaron61

PatsPainting said:


> because he is using flash for the middle picture. It's Nice, I guess the question comes to mind is how much are you paying for this? I understand If you don't want to say anything.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is it just does not have that professional design you would expect if you were to hire someone to build you a website, this is why I was wondering about the costs for this.
> 
> Just being honest, not all intended to be flame. Just want to give you my honest opinion as I would think that is what your looking for. If you're only paying several hundred dollars then Its great, but if you're paying over a thousand or so then I would be disappointed.
> 
> Pat


Naw Dude,Guys just doin what I don't have time to do. $300


----------



## aaron61

This is NOW the final for him on the home page.I'll work on all the text & info later
http://paintingtampabay.com/draft/


----------



## PatsPainting

aaron61 said:


> Naw Dude,Guys just doin what I don't have time to do. $300


For that price you can't beat it. You're getting a great deal

Pat


----------



## nEighter

Aaron there are some important areas this last one touches on. I have ideas I am kicking around for my redesign that have some of those same elements. Good stuff. Pretty big change from the black and red to the blue. Are you going to be redesigning your logo and name font any? Just curious.


----------



## aaron61

Keeping the same red stripe logo on all hard copy stuff for now.


----------



## SterlingPainting

hey aaron i like the new website design. Its clear and to the point with what you do. We don't need to make people think we'll cook for them and walk their dogs if they give us the contract, we're just painters. 

My personal belief is that year over year the consumer attention span is constantly shrinking. Thats why I put the call to action for a RFQ on every one of my pages. You've only got a split second to get and hold their attention.


----------



## LA Painter

Hi Aaron, 

For what it’s worth... I think your site design should stick with your company colors. Kinda like this.


----------



## Michigan11

Yeah I agree I'd stick with the logo colors, it's easier to remember you page then. That logo though, I'm not too sure about that "You Choose the colors, we do all the work".. That doesn't sound like it goes with the image you have going on with your company. It doesn't sound good.


----------



## aaron61

Michigan11 said:


> Yeah I agree I'd stick with the logo colors, it's easier to remember you page then. That logo though, I'm not too sure about that "You Choose the colors, we do all the work".. That doesn't sound like it goes with the image you have going on with your company. It doesn't sound good.


It's workin pretty well!


----------



## Michigan11

aaron61 said:


> It's workin pretty well!


Is it? I'm assuming you have higher end customers too, so that is surprising to me. Is that a new slogan you have setup say the past couple years or sooner? Does it have to do with the economy slowing up you think or what?

I'm just saying I would have thought it sounded like a lack of service or something is all I guess...


----------



## Michigan11

I guess what I'm saying is I wonder if advertising needs to be more directly worded such as that statement. Not sure if you know what I mean... instead of example saying something more inderect such as color coordinating provided?


----------



## aaron61

Michigan11 said:


> Is it? I'm assuming you have higher end customers too, so that is surprising to me. Is that a new slogan you have setup say the past couple years or sooner? Does it have to do with the economy slowing up you think or what?
> 
> I'm just saying I would have thought it sounded like a lack of service or something is all I guess...


Not sure where your coming from? 
It refers to a Turn Key type service.
Most of our customers are the type that all they want to do is "Pick out the colors" and when we're done they whip out the credit card. They want us to handle everything else such as type of paint,sheens,how many coats,time frame,best prep.
But some people have no idea. We get calls from some who say,"So how does this work? Do we buy the paint? Do you bring color samples? Blah,blah blah.
But the bottom line is if I have to explain it than your probably not our type of customer


----------



## aaron61

No offense,but I'm really not asking for marketing advise at this time.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Well said


----------



## Michigan11

aaron61 said:


> No offense,but I'm really not asking for marketing advise at this time.


Guess I hit a sore spot. But I was asking you! I wasn't providing any...was inquiring


----------



## aaron61

Michigan11 said:


> Yeah I agree I'd stick with the logo colors, it's easier to remember you page then. That logo though, I'm not too sure about that "You Choose the colors, we do all the work".. That doesn't sound like it goes with the image you have going on with your company. It doesn't sound good.


HHMMMMM!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61

Michigan11 said:


> Guess I hit a sore spot. But I was asking you! I wasn't providing any...was inquiring


Just struck me rather funny because it seems so self explanatory to me?

Don't get all offended now whipper snapper.


----------



## Michigan11

aaron61 said:


> Just struck me rather funny because it seems so self explanatory to me?
> 
> Don't get all offended now whipper snapper.


Hey it's all good. Maybe I will try using that line in some up coming ads I'm thinking about.. Hopefully it works!


----------



## daArch

Aaron,

once again I came to the party late and have tried to quickly scan the progress of this thread, so excuse if it appears I've missed something.

Scott (I think) mentioned you have ten seconds to capture your visitors attention on your landing page. I heard it was 30 seconds. Basically within thirty seconds a visitor should be able to answer the following:
• Who are you
• What do you do
• What should the visitor do next

You want to make the visitor click into your site, and easily find the answer to whatever question they may have. If they have to read through endless copy or click multiple times to find what they want, they will off click your site.

The landing page should be contained within a browser window with no scrolling. ( basically 800 pixels wide by 600 pixels high to fit the majority of monitors) If they scroll down and down and down reading copy, that will violate the 30 second rule. 

Colors should be soothing and not exceptionally impactful. Shock value is not beneficial. Don't cause epileptic fits by too many different shades, shapes, and colors. 

When we were redesigning the NGPP site, we took as cues the PDCA, and the Wallcovering Association sites

(Don't worry, the NGPP management company refused to listen to the committee and decided to clutter up the landing page, plus insert the DIY pix and content - long political story there. Needless to say, I am no longer involved)

These are guidelines that are very difficult to follow because we all feel we need EVERYTHING on the landing page, but in truth, we do not. 

America is ADD. Play into that.


----------



## aaron61

Michigan11 said:


> Hey it's all good. Maybe I will try using that line in some up coming ads I'm thinking about.. Hopefully it works!


Please send all user & creative licensing fees to the Integrity Finishes foundation which has been set up to insure stable retirement funding for me:whistling2:


----------



## RGordon

aaron61 said:


> Naw Dude,Guys just doin what I don't have time to do. $300


Here's what I don't get: You are building something that 90% of potential customers are going to see (unless I'm wrong about that based on your target market) and you are only spending $300 on it?!?!?!?!

Your website is probably your most important marketing tool you have, and you seem to do a lot of business, especially on higher-end homes, how could you only be willing to put $300 into the site?

Not trying to flame, just trying to understand the mentality. It's very possible I'm missing something.


----------



## RGordon

daArch said:


> Aaron,
> 
> once again I came to the party late and have tried to quickly scan the progress of this thread, so excuse if it appears I've missed something.
> 
> Scott (I think) mentioned you have ten seconds to capture your visitors attention on your landing page. I heard it was 30 seconds. Basically within thirty seconds a visitor should be able to answer the following:
> • Who are you
> • What do you do
> • What should the visitor do next


It's about 5-10 seconds (closer to 5). 30 seconds it's forever. You don't even have close to that much time:

http://www.authorityseo.com/2009/06...e-visitors-attention-on-website-landing-page/

this is also a great read: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...GgUg8ZYOQ&sig2=55YFwtTngS998pCY66YYQg&cad=rja


----------



## PressurePros

Aaaron, a little bit of a "white space" issue on that final draft. It looks, to my eyes, a little cluttered.


----------



## daArch

PressurePros said:


> Aaaron, a little bit of a "white space" issue on that final draft. It looks, to my eyes, a little cluttered.


That first one is a good read. The second one appears to refer to the initial spam that was sent out, so it may not relate here since none of us would stoop so low as to send spam, right? :whistling2:

No, but those bring home the point even stronger that your landing page needs to be concise and inviting.

Boy, America has no attention span any more, I can remember as a boy growing up on the plains of.........

OOOPS, my eight seconds are up.


----------



## aaron61

RGordon said:


> Here's what I don't get: You are building something that 90% of potential customers are going to see (unless I'm wrong about that based on your target market) and you are only spending $300 on it?!?!?!?!
> 
> Your website is probably your most important marketing tool you have, and you seem to do a lot of business, especially on higher-end homes, how could you only be willing to put $300 into the site?
> 
> Not trying to flame, just trying to understand the mentality. It's very possible I'm missing something.


Who said that was all I was willing to spend?? That's all he wanted.
Should I offer more even though it wasn't asked for???

Thanks everyone for the input. I'm really liking it at this point so I'll probably go with it


----------



## RGordon

aaron61 said:


> Who said that was all I was willing to spend?? That's all he wanted.
> Should I offer more even though it wasn't asked for???
> 
> Thanks everyone for the input. I'm really liking it at this point so I'll probably go with it


Looks like he's a lowballer


----------



## JoseyWales

George Z said:


> If you look at our new one, you will find I have a similar problem.
> Under the top part, that I think looks good,
> everything else is a copy and paste of the old.
> That looks so busy and has a similar problem.
> www.ecopainting.ca
> 
> still working on it, but see what I mean?


 

George, who designed your website? Care to share?


----------



## Colorjinn

> No offense,but I'm really not asking for marketing advise at this time.


But you are...
Your website is all about marketing. Some people raised the point that your website isn't consistent with the services your appear to offer (Low-end presentation for a high-end service). That is surely a valid point. And it's a marketing issue.
Everything in the way you interact with people is marketing: the way you talk, the car you drive, the clothes you wear, and yes, the quality of your paint job. You need to be consistent. A high-end service needs a high-end website, such as www.ecopainting.ca. But if you're a small and local, but crafted one man band, you can get way with a very simple one page website. Because your product is different and therefor your marketing is different. 
A website isn't just a website. It is part of who you are. And you can determine who you are by effective marketing.

On another note: I'm European, so it may be that I don't get the message: but "You Pick The Colors...We Do All The Work", sounds pretty low-end to me too. Because you emphasize what you don't do for your client. Turning the message around would already make it more effective: "We do all the work...so that you only need to pick the colors." But then again, picking colors IS hard work for a lot of people...
I'd say it would be worthwhile to reconsider your header, because it is one of the most important elements of your homepage and it is easy to change.


----------

